# Is Matt Ward Midas?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Because everything he touches turns to LOL'd

Not another Matt Ward hate thread this a Thread where you can post the GOOD fluff Matt has wrote not the bad.

I like most of the Chaos Daemons codex gets a bit fanboyish at times but its ok most of the time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen nothing wrong with his writings. I like them. If I was not so attached to my signature, and if I did not want to show my true loyalties bellow my name, I might switch one of them to "Matt Ward Fanboy" or "Defender of Matt Ward from the haters of awesome fluff". :laugh:






I was fuwken serious.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The best thing he'll ever write is his resignation.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

look at it this way:
90% of the people who posted in the "hate Ward" threads also posted in the Grey Knights army list section


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

_Midas_ - the Greeks spelt his name with a penultimate alpha.


Moving onwardly, the man writes the same way I did when I was thirteen. 'Come on guys, can't you see how awesome this is!'

He appears to lack any sense of subtlety, understatement or finesse. This is especially dangerous when writing 40k fluff since _everyone_ is larger than life.

Ward is engaging in a... for want of a better phrase, awesomeness arms race that he cannot win, because once you have any superlative in play, adding additional superlatives accomplishes nothing.


However, if you can appreciate the distinction between supermegacool and megasupercool then I can see why you'll like Ward's writing, and best of luck to you.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang it!!!!!!!!!!!! I asked this not to be a Ward hate thread.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Azezel said:


> _Midas_ - the Greeks spelt his name with a penultimate alpha.
> 
> 
> Moving onwardly, the man writes the same way I did when I was thirteen. 'Come on guys, can't you see how awesome this is!'
> ...


BINGO........


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

i have to say that i like the Grey knight codex *pause for gasps of shock* i also like the daemon codex. it all seems good to me i dont know why alot of people dislike it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Dang it!!!!!!!!!!!! I asked this not to be a Ward hate thread.


You know, thats pretty much impossible.

But look at me, the shining beacon of light in your thread! 

GO WARD, GO, GO, GO! GO MATT! WOOOHO!













... I am so gona die for this, lol


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

You should be ashamed Doelag.

Your punishment is that you will have one of the letters removed from your username.

Let this be a lesson.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to stick up for Matt, i dont dislike his codex, but i dont actually feel any distinction between ones hes wrote or not, they all follow a similar format, the "fluff" is just the same old stuff rehashed from previous editions of older books anyway,ok so it might have a bit of something new added or some sparkley bits added for effect, but its fluff so who cares?so he gets a bit carried away and fan boyish? is that really a bad thing?thats more than balanced out by internet forums anti GW sentiment.
Sometimes people should just let the inner fanboy out a little more.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Weapon said:


> You should be ashamed Doelag.
> 
> Your punishment is that you will have one of the letters removed from your username.
> 
> Let this be a lesson.


Inquisitor Do will soon arrive to fix that for me...

Doelag + o = Doelago

Fixed.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

All I can say is that I hope he writes the next Tau codex.

We need superpowers!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Wooo I gave Doelag a meme.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

steampunktau said:


> All I can say is that I hope he writes the next Tau codex.
> 
> We need superpowers!


Remember that he is a loyal servant of the Emperor. Indeed, he said, praise the Emperor and all that in his BA dreadnought tactica. He would probably just beat the living shit out of you hippies. :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Get your facts straight Tau are communists.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I would like to stick up for Matt, i dont dislike his codex, but i dont actually feel any distinction between ones hes wrote or not, they all follow a similar format, the "fluff" is just the same old stuff rehashed from previous editions of older books anyway,ok so it might have a bit of something new added or some sparkley bits added for effect, but its fluff so who cares?so he gets a bit carried away and fan boyish? is that really a bad thing?thats more than balanced out by internet forums anti GW sentiment.
> Sometimes people should just let the inner fanboy out a little more.


You just lost a customer!!

Nah I kid.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Many gamers seem to think he is that _other_ guy, the one with the touch that turns everything to not-at-all-like-gold, but it's brown and sticky. 

He made it possible for my DH to win games.
Against BA.

Of course, that meant BA players were becoming GK players (but hell, at least they aren't SW players).


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

chromedog said:


> brown and sticky.


A stick?

That's brown and sticky...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Poor BAs, all that time they waited only to get outshine shortly after... infact I think they're next to Nids in Weak 5th Dex.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

chromedog said:


> Many gamers seem to think he is that _other_ guy, the one with the touch that turns everything to not-at-all-like-gold, but it's brown and sticky.
> 
> He made it possible for my DH to win games.
> Against BA.
> ...



I think they just needed a new codex that took advantage of new rules.

The big hate I have for the GK codex is the fluff on grandmaster Draigo.
You compare that to supreme badass Ghazgull Thraka and look at the differences: 

Ghazgull is putting all his effort into a titanic war with one of the most powerful worlds in the imperium and though he has been driven back several times by massive waves of space marines, thousands of who have been slain he is wearing them down! Amazing right? 

Not when compared to:

Draigo killed a couple of the most powerful beings in the mortal plane without being driven back once and then he entered the realm of the chaos gods, and survived despite the most powerful beings in the multiverse trying to kill him for centuries. Then he came back unscathed, killed a few more daemons then went back in to the warp.

There is a difference between larger-than-life incredibly powerful and LOLPWNDGODS IMAWESOMEBEYONDBELIEF!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt Ward; good(well, no problems with as a whole) rules writer, shitty fluff writer.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, but you DON'T have to use everything in the codex.

I use the SM codex (always have used the 'basic' space marines codex) but they are NOT Ultramarines or Imperial fists, or what have you. I won't use Marneus (hate the fluff, hate the models more), or any of the other commander characters. I just use the organisation and certain units that fit into MY army's fluff.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do people hate on Matt Ward when it's his bosses that're giving him the OK to write/publish this stuff? A GW employee can do whatever they want, but if their boss says "Nope, that'll never officially see the light of day..." then it ain't happening. But since it IS being published, why hate on him? They evidently wanted these things to happen.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

can you imagine how much more agitated people would be if GK finally got their new codex and it was weak as shit?

Also, I hardly think you can say that the tyranid and BA 5th editon codex books are weak. Players claimed tyranids were overpowered until BA came out. People claimed BA were overpowered until GK came out. I dunno about DE haha Haven't read up too much on how they're doing. Seems like a lot of people think its weak but I think its much more complicated to use seeing as its not space marine-ish like BA and GK.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't mind Matt Ward. I don't even mind his fluff. I do agree that he's a fan of the armies he writes codices for, but isn't that what we want? Why would we want people that secretly hate our armies writing our codices for us?

I think what people really feel bummed about, is that there's a disparity between how codices are written. 


In 2008 Matt Ward writes a decently powered Space Marine codex


In 2009 Robin Cruddace writes a powerful Imperial Guard	codex


In 2009 Phil Kelly writes a powerful Space Wolves codex


In 2010 Robin Cruddace writes a not as powerful Tyranid codex


In 2010 Matt Ward writes a powerful Blood Angels codex


In 2010 Phil Kelly writes a not as powerful Dark Eldar codex


In 2010 Matt Ward writes an even more powerful Grey Knights codex


None of the three 5th ed codex writers have any level of consistency. Robin writes what is potentially the most powerful 5th ed dex (IG) but also writes what is probably the most underpowered 5th ed dex (Tyranids). Phil writes a powerful SW dex, but then turns around and writes a not as powerful DE dex. Matt has each successive dex being more powerful than the next, leaving vanilla players feeling disappointed with BA players now joining the ranks of the disappointed upon codex GK's release.

There's no constancy and parody between the dexes. I'm not sure why they vary in power so much.... Not enough play testing? An author favoring one race while not another? Not enough quality coordination from on high? Making potentially well selling armies more powerful to increase sales? Etc. Whatever the case, I think if all the codices were equally powerful people wouldn't complain nearly as much.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't DISlike Ward's fluff, I just think at times it goes a little overboard with the 'supermegaawesome' thing. Especially the Ultrasmurfs. Too many pages of fluff in the SM 'dex on them. He should have done what whoever wrote the current Eldar 'dex did; do a little one or two page blurb on all the major chapters (Imperial Fists, Ultramarines, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Black Templars, etc)


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Poor BAs, all that time they waited only to get outshine shortly after... infact I think they're next to Nids in Weak 5th Dex.


Please tell me you aren't serious, they basically make vanilla SM obsolete with every vehicle being fast, assaulters as troops, and some (or at least one) insane character choices. Vanilla SM opens up the option to run Vulkan mad terminators or Shrike fast assault (or Kantor scoring Sternguard), but not much beyond that to my knowledge.

At any rate, most of the new races in 5th seem to be somewhat balanced against each other, it's going to come down to the player in 95% of cases. It's the ones that don't get the new ones that are getting left behind. 

The big thing that bugs me is that obsolete units _get written into the codex_. They need some hardcore tourney players doing playtesting, find out what the meta forms around, and then make tweaks. Honestly, when are Vanguard Vets, Phoenix Lords, Eldar Support Weapons, Tau Etherials, Rough Riders, etc used when there's just so much better stuff available in the same book?


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> but then turns around and writes a not as powerful DE dex.


I think it's near-perfectly balanced, to be honest.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> I think it's near-perfectly balanced, to be honest.


Hence not as powerful as BA or GK.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Why do people hate on Matt Ward when it's his bosses that're giving him the OK to write/publish this stuff? A GW employee can do whatever they want, but if their boss says "Nope, that'll never officially see the light of day..." then it ain't happening. But since it IS being published, why hate on him? They evidently wanted these things to happen.


:goodpost:
This too. It's more than just one man's fault.

If the rumours were to be believed, Ward had the codex project taken off him because he would not change certain things. It was then finished by someone else - and gazetted by the editorial crew AND marketing. 

I think the telling thing is that there was NO battle report made by Ward upon release (rumour also said he refused to do one for an army book he didn't write) so some other work experience kid did it.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, I revise my previous statement.
I hate whoever wrote the Draigo story. And whoever called them "Nemisis Doomfists". Just plain silly.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the daemon codex fine. although everyone I know constantly complains about the codex when they fight my nurgle daemons.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As long as my Space Wolves don't get nerfed in their next codex update, I'm cool with everything so far. lulz


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Also... So many people complain that the GK codex is overpowered, and yet I have seen half the forum say_ "I have played against them three times, tabled them on turn 4 blah blah blah"_.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Hence not as powerful as BA or GK.


Indeed.

Also, Ward didn't write the Daemons codex. I might have been reading it wrong but some people were speaking as if he did.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

One thing everyone forgets here... Just look at the small print in any codex. Theres about a dozen other contributers to it too. Matt Ward may be responsible for a codex as a whole, but it no way has single handedly sat down and written and addjusted every single peice of stuff within it himself. We all know that playtester help with the rules, other writers will come up with fluff peices to fill in gaps, the modelers create the models to the designers specs and then the fluff gets built around the look of the model in alot of cases. Matt Ward is not singlehandedly responsible so you can't blaim just him.

Secondly. I like the GK codex. Its not overpowered, or unpowered. It's well balenced and takes a bit of skill and tatical thinking to build an army with that you can do well with. Just like every other army codex he's written. They're balenced. You can't just do a 'Must take all x to guarentee win' with them, or a 'If I don't take y I will loose'. You have to take a well rounded army to be able to defeat allcommers. Sure, some units and combos are better then others, but theres still ways to counter them if you don't have something to help.

Thirdly, your forgetting that 40k is aimed at the teenage male market for the most part. Yes, alot of fans are older males who've grown with the game, but you have to appeal to both the young and older gamers, and for the most part, Matt manages to acheive that with writing fluff that, yes.. may be a little logically dodgey... but hell, even the haters say it's cool fluff. 

So frankly, lay off the guy. He's just doing his job. If you want to blaim anyone, blaim the shareholders and owners of GW for wanting to make money as thats what motives alot of the decisions in any business these days. What will sell. And well.. Matt Ward does sell codexes.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Indeed, you need to make a well rounded army to succeed with Matt`s codexes. I am planing to take Draigo and two large Paladin squads at troops, but I have a bad feeling about to success of things. :wink:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I didn't mind the vanilla SM codex, i thought there was a bit too much Ultramarine love, but other than that it was ok. Plus i was pleased to have rules for the Legion again 

When the BA codex came out, while reading through the fluff i did get a sense of concern at some of the characters backgrounds and rules (dante is the final protector of the emperor and the sanguinor gets a jump pack and a 3++? My legion might have the same save, but they have to trudge along as Slow and Purposeful to balance it out!)

Then i saw the rumours for the GK fluff.

And i cried, because there was now so much flashy, bright exploding things in my eyes i could no longer see the game properly.

Without balance, without Juxtaposition, the constant barrage of 'This is the best thing evar!!1!' becomes too much for the game and customers to handle. IIRC, one of the reasons given for the 3rd edition reboot of the games system was that Librarians had got too powerful. Like, a single model was capable of wiping out half an army.

Now, a few editions on, we seem to be coming to the same situation. Mephy is ridiculously good, but now we have an army of psykers all capable of some serious destruction.

I'm not saying this is Wards fault, although i do believe the guy needs to up his dose of Ritalin when writing fluff, but its certainly a worrying trend that i've seen before, that results in the collapse of the game system and the need for a total overhaul and reboot...

/ramble


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Indeed, you need to make a well rounded army to succeed with Matt`s codexes. I am planing to take Draigo and two large Paladin squads at troops, but I have a bad feeling about to success of things. :wink:


Can't tell if thats sarcasm or not. lol.

Yes thats nasty, but for the points cost of it, an enemy could take up to four times as many models. Sooner or later you'll start failing saves to that many shots... and plasma spam is just as deadly to that as any other terminators. 

Hence the point, you can just take one lump of troops and be guarenteed victory.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Can't tell if thats sarcasm or not. lol.
> 
> Yes thats nasty, but for the points cost of it, an enemy could take up to four times as many models. Sooner or later you'll start failing saves to that many shots... and plasma spam is just as deadly to that as any other terminators.


How would a Tau army react to it, eh? (Thinking of my friends army here, buwahaah)


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Doelago said:


> How would a Tau army react to it, eh? (Thinking of my friends army here, buwahaah)


fire warriors have 30" range standard whilst about 95% of GK are 24" which allows for a lot of shots just there. and with 2 pallidins costing as much as 11 fire warriors you'll be taking hell!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Get your facts straight Tau are communists.


Actually Tau is a utilitarian society while also understanding the value of commerce and trade - which is why they use it, along with their protection, to convert Imperial planets to their cause.

Also, this thread is fail. You make a Matt Ward thread and don't want it to be about hate? Try making a south pole thread without anyone talking about ice, snow, wind, cold or penguins. Should be alot easier.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Also, this thread is fail. You make a Matt Ward thread and don't want it to be about hate? Try making a south pole thread without anyone talking about ice, snow, wind, cold or penguins. Should be alot easier.


This

Also, to draw some comparisons between ward and midas, indeed, everything that either touches becomes sparkly, shiny and heavy. But while Midas turns things into something of worth and value, Ward turns things into more... Iron Pyrite (Fools Gold to those of a non-geological mind).


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Remember that he is a loyal servant of the Emperor. Indeed, he said, praise the Emperor and all that in his BA dreadnought tactica. He would probably just beat the living shit out of you hippies. :biggrin:


Maybe Commander Farsight is actually the reincarnation of the Emperor who took a Xenos body because the Imperium is dying!!

And The Imperium realizes this and a civil war starts 

And the Traitor Marines see the light of the Greater Good and become members of the Tau Empire

And Necrons are secretly working against the C'Tan to engineer the Tau to save them


and... and... and...

...

Matt Ward FTW!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Caliban said:


> fire warriors have 30" range standard whilst about 95% of GK are 24" which allows for a lot of shots just there. and with 2 pallidins costing as much as 11 fire warriors you'll be taking hell!


Solution: Deep strike.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

It really doesn't matter who writes what Codex. There will always be supporters and detractors of any author. I loved the Eldar Codex Rick Priestly wrote and disliked the Codex Gav Thorpe wrote to replace it because it altered what I had become accustomed to...you cannot please everyone all the time. 

There has always been an element of 'one up-manship'. The latest Codex always has to outdo the last. Unless GW have a radical shake up and write ALL the Codices AND the Rulebook and release them all at the same time this will always exist.

At the end of the day it is a game...stop whining about it and just play the bloody thing.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Nah, we pay good money for our models, so we can whine about them. 

Can't believe people are saying his main Codices (BA,GK,SM) are balanced. SM's are only "balanced" now, because of the fact that SW and BA came out, which are vastly better. I fail to see how BA isn't a "TAKE THREE STORMRAVENS AND DREADNOUGHTS WITH BLOOD TALONS AND BLOOD SOMBREROS" and Grey Knights seems to follow the exact same trend.

I couldn't care less that there are other contributors, his name is on the front. It's his codex.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

This all might be part of a grander scheme by GW to slowly move us into an area that if they did all at once, the entire playerbase might be up in arms over. But if you nudge us gradually over several years, you get folks there and we all accept it a lot easier.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Azezel said:


> Moving onwardly, the man writes the same way I did when I was thirteen. 'Come on guys, can't you see how awesome this is!'


Mate, when did you get into 40k? I was about 13 or 14 (1994 if I remember correctly, Kurt Cobain just died and I figured rock was dead...), so I can see why he might be writing for 13 year old's  

Yeah, I'm 29 now but I have the HH series for 'grown up' story telling


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Matt Ward is the shit. Rampant fanboyism like his has defined 40k long before he came along, and people are just mad that the Imperium is getting some love now.

MATT POWER!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, once the Necrons or Tau get their codex update, folks will quickly forget the Grey Knights and be drooling over how awesome whomever was just updated.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> I think Matt Ward is the shit. Rampant fanboyism like his has defined 40k long before he came along, and people are just mad that the Imperium is getting some love now.
> 
> MATT POWER!!!


I would feel the exact same way if I had switched my army to the newest power codex.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Matt Ward makes Jesus cry. This is because He fears he might rewrite the Bible.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Matt Ward once caused mass hysteria when it foretold that all computers would crash on the eve of the millenium...

Because he had tried to rewrite all programming languages.

All of Nostradamus' predictions came true, apart from the ones that Matt Ward was allowed to rewrite.

Matt Ward rewrote the American Bill of rights to allow all men to bear arms, instead of arm bears (With courage, or something patriotic like that. I don't know, I'm not American. Bleh.)


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Matt Ward makes Jesus cry. This is because He fears he might rewrite the Bible.


I don't think Jezus would mind. 

He'd be even more of a BAMF after Ward has rewritten it. He won't just resurrect. He'd resurrect, he'd topple the entire Roman empire in 2 days and then proceed to make mad love to Cleopatra after having covered himself in the blood of all the guards he slayed on his way over to her throne room.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright, Matt Ward writes powerful codices, point made. His trend seems to mean that Necrons are going to rape GK in the same way as GK raped BA and BA raped Tyranids. I hope not, because then people are going to say "ha, look at mcmuffin, collecting overpowered SW and overpowered crons, he obviously just plays power armies", as opposed to " hey, look mcmuffin collects two armies that he really likes the fluff of" All relatively new codices can be powerful if used correctly. DE are lethal if they are played right. Crons, while easily dealt with at tournies, can table non competetive builds. We need to stop looking at tournie builds and looking at normal builds that average joe will take. a few good units, an HQ that looks cool and plays in a fun way, and some elites units that are fun to play with. Play armies that you enjoy, play them with a list that is dynamic and fun, and play to have fun, not win.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Mc. I totally agree with you. Sadly your on the internet. Were sadly more often than not, if you suggest something that isn't "omfgthisarmypwnsalllookatallthesedreadknights!" Your an idiot who can't play the game.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Mc. I totally agree with you. Sadly your on the internet. Were sadly more often than not, if you suggest something that isn't "omfgthisarmypwnsalllookatallthesedreadknights!" Your an idiot who can't play the game.


To me, it's better to be established as a player that folks associate one army with, first & foremost. Then, if you dabble into the FotM stuff, folks won't think too much into it.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Nah, we pay good money for our models, so we can whine about them.
> 
> Can't believe people are saying his main Codices (BA,GK,SM) are balanced. SM's are only "balanced" now, because of the fact that SW and BA came out, which are vastly better. I fail to see how BA isn't a "TAKE THREE STORMRAVENS AND DREADNOUGHTS WITH BLOOD TALONS AND BLOOD SOMBREROS" and Grey Knights seems to follow the exact same trend.
> 
> I couldn't care less that there are other contributors, his name is on the front. It's his codex.


SM couldn't be balanced against against any codex when it came out, it was the first and only 5th edition codex. That aside the SM codex itself was fairly balanced internally with only 3 units that spring to mind as being poor choices.

You're also pretty wrong about GK's and BA being a mono build codex. Both have quite a few builds you can make (Jumpers, mech, Hybrid, Sang Guard for BA spring to mind) and they all tend to be rather fluffy.

Then again when most people talk "balance" they think it means that every unit in one army must have a direct counter in another army. Thats not balance.



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Mc. I totally agree with you. Sadly your on the internet. Were sadly more often than not, if you suggest something that isn't "omfgthisarmypwnsalllookatallthesedreadknights!" Your an idiot who can't play the game.


Wanting people to take shitty units for the sake of making it easier for you to beat them is stupid. If you're taking bad units when better options are available you're a bad general.

Complaining about people taking good units is the same as complaining about cheese.

Also, I love that people bad mouth all of Wards codices by saying they're overpowered, but the 2 books that are considered the most powerful (IG and SW) aren't even written by him. 

But I guess something can be overpowered but not the most powerful, right?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem is a lack of moderation. I bet no one sat down with the GK codex and said "Ok, what can players abuse to the point where it isn't funny anymore in here and how do we nerf it?" This is a necessary step in a balanced codex I think.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

elmir said:


> I don't think Jezus would mind.
> 
> He'd be even more of a BAMF after Ward has rewritten it. He won't just resurrect. He'd resurrect, he'd topple the entire Roman empire in 2 days and then proceed to make mad love to Cleopatra after having covered himself in the blood of all the guards he slayed on his way over to her throne room.


Okay, yes. Yes yes yes.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Samules said:


> The problem is a lack of moderation. I bet no one sat down with the GK codex and said "Ok, what can players abuse to the point where it isn't funny anymore in here and how do we nerf it?" This is a necessary step in a balanced codex I think.


We have actual evidence that people sat down and play tested the codex. There was a leaked play test GK codex a month or 2 before the actual release.

The problem doesn't lie in the play testing as much as the online community. Most people read what a unit does and decides if it's over powered based on what abilities it has. They don't factor in cost of the unit or upgrades, where it is on the FoC, and what you have to give up to take said unit. Once you factor those things in units that look amazing may just be good or OK.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt Ward writes decent rules. In fact, Matt Ward writes good rules.

That's why he should ONLY write rules, and in no way should be a part of the creative process outside of said rules.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, guys, you have to read this.
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Matthew_Ward









:laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, guys, you have to read this.
> http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Matthew_Ward
> 
> 
> ...


You Good sir made my day with that link due to

Is rumored to be the one to write the Codex: Necrons. Since the Necrons managed to defeat the Ultramarines in a battle once, and the fact that Matt Ward will pretty much fuck over everything he writes about, the Necrons stood in silent horror.

And

Is allegedly going to be doing the upcoming Codex: Black Templars. Considering the Black Templars were one of the chapters who told Rowboat Girlyman to take his codex and shove it (along with the Raven Guard), and Matt's long-standing tradition of fucking over anyone who dares disparage his spiritual liege, one wonders how hard Matt Ward is going to screw the Templars over.

And

Oh, and there's also Khornate Knights, which kind of deserves its own entry. Apparently, Matt Ward thinks that the Grey Knights should be susceptible to falling to Chaos.

Lets not forget

The Zeist Campaign
That's right. Matt Ward put a fucking reference to Highlander 2: The Quickening into the Space Marines codex. That's how much he hates you. Hate him back.

Ah....Stupid Fluff is Stupid.


p.s. Im not bad AT ALL! he made the Blood Angel Fluff Crap, and ruined how cool Sanguinius is! Oh and aparently mephiston is evil now and hiding it? YA THAT DOESN'T PISS ME THE FUCK OFF AT ALL :ireful2:

OH and lets not forget

Long-time and much-loved Ultramarines writer Graham McNeill tried to correct some of the utter retardation Ward had inflicted on the chapter in the novel Chapter's Due, which brought the Ultramarines down from Mary Sue status, had them take major losses, and had them being forced to get help from the Adeptus Mechanicus and Raven Guard to fight off 17,000 traitor marines attacking Ultramar. It was fucking awesome and was a well-done example of humanizing the Ultramarines - but it managed to infuriate Matt Ward. In his next codex Ward threw in a small moment about the daemon M'Kar - writing how the conflict occured in an entirely different part of the galaxy as well as alive and well rather than being stabbed to death by Calgar. In summary: Ward fought the best effort so far to correct the Mary Sue bullshit brought upon the Ultramarines by Ward himself, and attempted to get the entire thing declared non-canon.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Matt Wards rules are fine and of the power level of the edition. It's just his fluff which can be a touch off the wall. People just are down on him because they like to touch themselves and night looking at their old edition Chaos Space Marine Codexes and wish they had a touch of the Ward in them.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I lol'ed quite hard at this one:



http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Matthew_Ward said:


> His name, "Matthew," is spelled with two of the letter 't'. This is because the 't' stands for "terrible".


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> It really doesn't matter who writes what Codex. There will always be supporters and detractors of any author. I loved the Eldar Codex Rick Priestly wrote and disliked the Codex Gav Thorpe wrote to replace it because it altered what I had become accustomed to...you cannot please everyone all the time.
> 
> There has always been an element of 'one up-manship'. The latest Codex always has to outdo the last. Unless GW have a radical shake up and write ALL the Codices AND the Rulebook and release them all at the same time this will always exist.
> 
> At the end of the day it is a game...stop whining about it and just play the bloody thing.


Its not just releaseing them all at the same time, but that they need writing at the same time.

The worst thing about the game? Special Rules.

EVERY fucking thing has Special Rules.

How Many Do Grey Knights have? 6 Standard Rules of their own, 1 Special Weapon, which has its own Special Rules, in addition to 2 special rules referring to that...

I've said the same thing with Fantasy. 

If they went and said, "right, we have 6 Space Marine Codices - these are the stats for Veterans, these are the stats for basic troops, and these are the stats for Scouts, and that is how they are equipped. Now, then, lets have a look at the flavour rules".

Descent of Angels, for example, yes, it would be nice to have a Jump Pack army with good accuracy, but why do they have it? They have no more assault marines than any other chapter.

In essence, it needs a Ravening Hordes style makeover.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I disagree, I think that the special rules are what make the game so fun and each army so unique. I agree that statlines between similar armies should be standardized, but I see no problem with different marine armies having different special rules to represent the fact that they are, in fact, different marine armies.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Midas? no, Judas Maybe lol


----------

